# Porters!! I've discovered......BEER!



## FN in MT (Jan 22, 2008)

I had posted a few months ago that I've never cared for the bitter taste of beer. AD720 suggested I try a nice PORTER. Since then I've tried several, and have found a pair that I REALLY enjoy.

Currently drinking a BLACK BUTTE PORTER from Deschutes brewery. It's a toss up between the Black Butte and the SAMUEL SMITH TADDY PORTER as to which one I like the most. I find both enjoyable, but each one a bit different. 

The quest continues......... Thanks a lot AD720!!

FN in MT:cb


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Try an Okocim Porter from Poland if you can find it. Good stuff!


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Fine brewed products have their own unique slope. I wouldn't go so far as calling myself a connoisseur of beers, but the selection and variety can boggle the mind. 
You might really enjoy going to a "good" liquor store, with staff that actually knows what they are talking about and ask for their recommendations. Tell them what you like and theycan hook you up. A six pack of singles can open your palate up like a ummm..... mystery grab in Klugsies humidor.

Of course there are about a hundred guys on here that can wax poetic on beer too, so that might be more fun.
Glad you found something that you dig. Porters are fantastic.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Try a Smuttynose Robust Porter. Very good IMO.












smuttynose.com said:


> SMUTTYNOSE ROBUST PORTER
> 
> GOLD MEDAL WINNER - Porter , 2001 Great American Beer Festival
> 
> ...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Anchor Steam makes a very good Porter beer as well.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

One of my favorite brews is O'fallon Brewery's Smoked Porter. Very good with a cigar, fantastic with steak......but then, everything is fantastic with steak.:dr


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Porteris


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

yourchoice said:


> Try a Smuttynose Robust Porter. Very good IMO.


Yes indeed. Smuttynose Robust Porter is one of my favs.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

carbonbased_al said:


> Yes indeed. Smuttynose Robust Porter is one of my favs.


+1


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Well you certainly are starting off right...great beer selection.

Also try

Stone smoked porter
Anchor Porter
Sierra Nevada Porter

Also check out the style guides and reviews over at beer advocate, good resource.

http://beeradvocate.com/beer/style

I really like Porters and Stouts with my cigars....they make a great combo, especially with maduros.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

> M1903A1 said:
> 
> 
> > Try an* Okocim Porter* from Poland if you can find it. Good stuff!
> ...


Two of my favorites right there. I prefer a more classic Porter. Some brewers seem to take the "smoked" or "chocolate" to an extreme, which I'm not much a fan of.

I've had one that tasted like bacon. u One of the few beers in my life I did not finish and I have drank some crap.

edited: Gald you found the world of porters. Treat it like a playground.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

ky toker said:


> Two of my favorites right there. I prefer a more classic Porter. Some brewers seem to take the "smoked" or "chocolate" to an extreme, which I'm not much a fan of.
> 
> I've had one that tasted like bacon. u One of the few beers in my life I did not finish and I have drank some crap.
> 
> edited: Glad you found the world of porters. Treat it like a playground.


Anchor is one of my favorites too, Ken, so I guess that means I will have to give the Okocim a try. :tu


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

A porter that I have recently been enjoying is Pipeline porter by Kona Brewing company. So good! :dr It does include Kona coffee in the process (although I don't know how). A little hard to find; but it's out there. I highly recommend it!

http://www.konabrewingco.com/beers/pipeline


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Anchor is one of my favorites too, Ken, so I guess that means I will have to give the Okocim a try. :tu


I was intruduced to porters by my buddies father and it was Anchor. Those two are different, where I think Anchor is more of the classic style, though Okocim is pretty darn good. I think you'll like.

If you can't find it let me know. It disappears from the shelves around here, but I can snag some.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

ky toker said:


> I was intruduced to porters by my buddies father and it was Anchor. Those two are different, where I think Anchor is more of the classic style, though Okocim is pretty darn good. I think you'll like.
> 
> If you can't find it let me know. It disappears from the shelves around here, but I can snag some.


Cool Ken, I will let you know after I check out the liqour mega-store in the area.


----------



## hatred (May 17, 2006)

if you like porters and generally dislike the bitterness associated with beer you should check a number of different styles: stouts (but not imperials, which are generally bitter), bocks, dunkels, hefeweizens (especially the darks), schwarzbier

beer is just like cigars. it's not really natural to draw smoke into your mouth and burn the crap out of your cheek linings and push it out through your nose. the bitterness is acquired in a similar fashion to growing to appreciate cigars. however, everyone's taste is different, but you will find you like different things and grow to like others. of course, not everything... i doubt i'll ever like rauchbier


----------

